# Duración del destello de un flash: leds y displays de leds



## magl (Sep 18, 2008)

Hola, me gustaría crear un circuito al que le entrara  una señal luminosa y ésta provoque que se encienda un nº de leds; pero que el *nº de leds encendidos dependa de la duración *de la señal luminosa. 
Esto lo usaría con *entradas de luz de muy muy corta duración*, por lo que también necesitaría que los leds permanecieran encendidos durante varios segundos para que se vean perfectamente.

Yo supongo que con varios elementos RC se podría determinar si una señal es mas o menos duradera.


----------



## pepechip (Sep 18, 2008)

Puedes utilizar un 4017 al cual le conectas 10 led para indicar el tiempo.
El 4017 va alternando sus salidas a cada pulso de entrada.
puedes utilizar algo como esto:






en cada salida conectas un anodo de cada led, y todos los catodos los unes a una unica resistencia de 1K que cierre circuito con masa.

El pin 15 es de reset, deves de ponerlo con una resitencia a masa, y colocarle un pulsador a positivo para provocar el reseteo.

El pin 13 lo que hace es inhibir el reloj, por lo que este pin lo pones a positivo mediante una resistencia, ( en esta posicion el contador no actua), y mediante un transistor npn haces que este pin valla a masa al darle la luz.


----------



## magl (Sep 18, 2008)

Mi nivel de conocimientos es básico y quiero que me disculpeis si pregunto o digo alguna incorreccón, pero que no haya duda que pondré empeño en entenderlo casi todo.

 - He estado leyendo acerca del 4017 y empiezo a entender algo como funciona. Y me ha llamado la atención la patilla 12 porque puede generar pulsos para contar fracciónes de tiempos. 

 - Mi duda está en la parte izquierda del circuito. ¿se supone que es un generador de pulsos y que esos pulsos son los que cuenta el chip 1017?. Si esto es así, ¿el potenciómetro de 1 MOhm me sirve para regular la rapidez de esos pulsos y poder usarlo para adaptar la duración de la señal luminosa de entrada a los 10 diodos de salida?

 - Y otra pregunta y termino: mientras el pin 13 se lleve a masa, por efecto de la luz sobre el transistor npn, el contador estará funcionando; pero, aproximadamente, ¿cual sería el tiempo mas pequeño que podría medirse?. (supongo que eso dependerá del valor máximo de pulsos que puedan generarse)


----------



## pepechip (Sep 18, 2008)

La parte izquierda es un generador de pulsos como tu dices (oscilador), normalmente la mayoria suelen utilizar para esta funcion el tipico 555, pero yo personalmente prefiero utilizar este tipo de oscilador porque lleva menos componentes y aparte me sobran en el mismo integrado 3 puertas nand que puedo utilizar para otra funcion.
Como tu dices el tiempo mas pequeño que se pueda medir dependera de la frecuencia del oscilador.

En cuanto al funcionamiento del pin 12 (carry out) se activa cuando superamos el valor 10.

Ten cuidado con la frecuencia de funcionamiento del oscilador, ya que tendras que tener la precaucion que para el tiempo mas largo solo lleguen como maximo 10 impulsos.
Si deseas mas led puedes poner varios en cascada conectando el pin CO del primero a la entrada de reloj del segundo.


----------



## magl (Sep 18, 2008)

Por favor, ¿me podrías explicar el mecanismo del oscilador?.
Yo veo un condensador que se carga a traves de una resistencia. Supongo que la carga y descarga de ese condensador es la que genera el impulso en la salida de la puerta nand. 
Pero, si la carga del condensador es a traves de la resistencia, la descarga... ¿es a traves de la puerta nand?

Supongo que mientras mas pequeña sea la resistencia y/o el condensador mas nº de pulsos serán generados por unidad de tiempo. Si intento aumentar la frecuencia del oscilador usando una resistencia muy pequeña(incluso anulando la resistencia de 10k y con el potenciómetro casi al mínimo) podría haber algún problema?


			
				pepechip dijo:
			
		

> Como tu dices el tiempo mas pequeño que se pueda medir dependera de la frecuencia del oscilador.


Quisiera saber cual es el tiempo mas corto que se puede medir. ¿se podrían medir microsegundos con este oscilador?


> Ten cuidado con la frecuencia de funcionamiento del oscilador, ya que tendras que tener la precaucion que para el tiempo mas largo solo lleguen como maximo 10 impulsos


.
¿Cuidado por poder dañar el chip o porque no mostraría bien los resultados?


----------



## pepechip (Sep 19, 2008)

Para hacer este tipo de oscilador hay que utilizar cualquier componente  inversor que posea la caracteristica del Schmitt. Yo suelo utilizar el 4093 y el 40106.
Te describo a groso modo como funciona el inversor schmitt:
Actua como un inversor normal pero si la tension de entrada esta a "0" para que la salida cambie de estado deveras de proporcionar a su entrada *aproximadamente* un minimo del 70% de la tension de alimentacion, y ahora para que vuelva a cambiar de estado deveras de bajar la tension de entrada para que esta este por debajo de *aproximadamente* el 30% de la tension de alimentacion.
Donde te he puesto aproximadamente, depende de la tension de alimentacion y del componente que utilices, en el datashett te lo especifica.
La variacion que hay desde el 30% hasta el 70% se le conoce con el nombre de *histeresis*.

Sabiendo esta base resulta muy facil comprender el funcionamiento del oscilador:

Al conectar el oscilador el condensador se encuentra descargado (entrada 0 y salida 1), mediante la resistencia el condensador empezara a cargarse, asi cuando la tension de entrada alcance el 70% de la alimentacion la salida cambiara de estado "pasara a valer 0", entonces ahora el condensador empezara a descargarse a traves de la resistencia, y c uando la tension en el condensador descienda al 30% volvera denuevo a producirse el cambio de estado en la salida.
Este tipo de circuito produce una onda cuadrada.




Salida rectangular en donde se puede variar independientemente el tiempo en ON y el tiempo en OFF (puedes variar su frecuencia)




Salida rectangular en donde al variar el potenciometro varias el tiempo de ON y automaticamente el de OFF, pero siempre trabaja a la misma frecuencia





Este tipo de componente es muy facil realizar temporizadores. Te pongo un ejemplo de una alarma con temporizador de entrada, temporizador de salida, temporizador de funcionamiento, luz intermitente, y salida bitonal para altavoz, con un unico circuito integrado con 6 inversores:





Para calcular el tiempo de carga  y descarga en segundos puedes aplicar la 0,7xRxC 
La capacidad la tienes que poner en Faradios para que el tiempo te salga en segundos.

Con este tipo de oscilador puedes alcanzar frecuencias superiores a los 500Khz.

Lo de tener cuidado con el tiempo del oscilador es por el motivo que si por ejemplo tu oscilador proporciona un pulso por segundo, si la luz dura 5 segundos te encendera el led nº5, pero si la luz dura 15 segundos tambien te encendera la luz nº5. 
Naturalmente en este ejemplo que te he puesto al ser la frecuencia tan baja tu veras las vueltas que dan los led, pero al emplear otras frecuencias mas elevadas no podras ver si ha dado una vuelta o varias.


----------



## magl (Sep 19, 2008)

Bueno, no me aclaro del todo, pero si algo mas que antes. 2 cosas:

 - En el chip 4093 o el 40106 hay una patilla para masa y otra para positivo. Pero en los esquemas del oscilador que me has hecho figura masa, pero no veo el positivo por ningun lado. ¿Es una conexión interna de la puerta y por eso no figura en el esquema?

 - Me dices que se pueden alcanzar frecuencias superiores a 500kHz.

      Tiempo=1/frecuencia; T=1/500000=0,000002 s. =0,002 ms. = 2 microsegundos por pulso, que coincidiría con el tiempo aproximado de carga del condensador (sin tener en cuenta lo del 70% y el 30%)

Pero para conseguir ese tiempo tendría que usar una resistencia de: 

      T=R x C;  R=T/C=2 microsegundos/47 microfaradios = 0,043 Ohms.

Seguro que he hecho mal las cuentas, porque me parece que resistencias tan pequeñas no existen. ¿como tengo que calcular la resistencia a poner para conseguir una frecuencia determinada?


----------



## pepechip (Sep 19, 2008)

Si quieres conseguir tiempos muy pequeños puedes bajar la capacidad del condensador.
La resistencia la puedes poner desde 1K hasta 100M.

En la mayoria de los circuitos integrados 40xx y 74xx, si son de 14 pines siempre el 7 es negativo y el 14 positivo. Si son de 16 pines el 8 es negativo y el 16 positivo.
Esta regla la suelen emplear muchos modelos de integrados.


----------



## magl (Sep 20, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> Si quieres conseguir tiempos muy pequeños puedes bajar la capacidad del condensador.


Bien, pienso que usando nF o pF todo está resuelto.
               ----------------------------------------------------------------------------
La señal luminosa que voy a usar viene de un *flash fotográfico *y  consiste en un doble pulso de luz (aunque a simple vista solo se ve uno). Estaría constituido por:

 - Predestello de corta duración
 - Pausa
 - Destello

Me interesa la duración del predestello, pausa y destello. Me gustaría saber:

 - Una vez que el predestello provoca el encendido de un led a la salida del chip 4017,
 ¿tengo que resetear el chip(unir la patilla 15 al positivo) para que sea capaz de encender otro led con un nuevo  impulso?. 

 - Como podría resetear el chip tras el predestello y mantener unido el pin 13 a masa sólo durante la pausa  entre predestello y destello. Así podría conocer la duración de esta pausa.


----------



## pepechip (Sep 20, 2008)

Ya lo que pides es algo  mas complejo.
Para despreciar el primer predestello, tendras que utilizar un biestable que solo actue con el 2 pulso. https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about23925.html 

En el caso de que el primer predestello sea siempre de la misma duracion, solo tienes que saber su duracion y luego restarlo del total.

Para saber la duracion de predestello, duracion de pausa y duracion de destello lo mas facil seria utilizar un microcontrolador junto con algun visor de 7 segmentos o LCD, aunque desarrollar el programa para hacer esto conlleva muchas horas de trabajo.

He pensado otra cosa. Puedes utilizar otro 4017 en donde en la entrada de reloj conectas tambien la fotocelula, y las salidas de este las utilizas para controlar el reset del primero o el clock enable.

-------------------------------------------------
Esto parece una conversacion privada, si algun miembro tiene alguna idea tambien puede colaborar.


----------



## magl (Sep 22, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> Para saber la duracion de predestello, duracion de pausa y duracion de destello lo mas facil seria utilizar un microcontrolador junto con algun visor de 7 segmentos o LCD, aunque desarrollar el programa para hacer esto conlleva muchas horas de trabajo.


De momento, mi nivel de conocimientos hace inviable este sistema. (aunque me encantaría)

He revisado este hilo y  tengo una *duda de concepto *acerca del reseteo del chip 4017. Imaginemos un caso en el que el predestello dura 2 pulsos, después viene una pausa y le sigue un destello con 5 pulsos.

 - Cuando termina todo, si no he reseteado el chip, que led se enciende el nº 5 o el nº7? 
 - El chip 4017 alterna sus salidas en cada pulso, pero, el led que se enciende en el último pulso ¿lo hace sólo por un momento o queda encendido de forma permanente hasta que haga un reseteo o hasta que una nueva señal provoque un nuevo pulso?


----------



## pepechip (Sep 22, 2008)

El led que queda prendido en este caso sera el nº 7, el cual quedara indefinidamente encendido hasta que se aplique un reset o bien entre otro impulso de reloj.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 22, 2008)

magl dijo:
			
		

> pepechip dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hola , agarre esto empezado y desde aqui (me ha dado unas buenas ideas para otra cosa , gracias) .
lo que pones es que quieres saber cuantos pulsos "RAPIDOS" son los que pasaron .
bueno, si lo que recibes son trenes de pulsos y hay detensiónes como dices deberas hacer "sistemas de reset o de inhabilitacion".

veamos :
supongamos que recibes x pulsos , luego hay una detensión y luego Y pulsos.
pero son muy rapido s y quieres saber cuantos son.

haces asi:

la entrada de pulsos al ck del 4017 (no se por que ese usaron) y ademas un circuito que si detecta una pausa de mas de un tiempo inhabilite por siempre el 4017.
asi solo contaras el primer tren de pulsos .

si lo que quieres es solo detectar el ultimo tren de pulsos entonces usas el mismo circuito para resetear al 4017.

no es complejo pero es un diseño que lleva tiempo y hay que saber en base a que se hace, que es exactamente lo que recibes y una idea de tiempos., por eso solo tiro la idea.

saludos


----------



## magl (Sep 22, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> haces asi:
> 
> la entrada de pulsos al ck del 4017 (no se por que ese usaron) y ademas *un circuito que si detecta una pausa de mas de un tiempo inhabilite por siempre el 4017*.
> asi solo contaras el primer tren de pulsos .
> ...


*un circuito que si detecta una pausa de mas de un tiempo inhabilite por siempre el 4017*. Eso si podría estar bien, pero sólo podría a estar activo cuando se inicie el primer impulso de luz (predestello), para evitar la pausa previa al disparo del flash. ¿Se te ocurre como lo podría hacer?


----------



## magl (Sep 23, 2008)

O sea, sería un circuito accesorio con al menos 2 transistores, T1 y T2, y que cumpla lo siguiente:

 - Que T1 conduzca (como respuesta al predestello del flash)

 - Que T2 conduzca *sólo cuando T1 deje de conducir *(cuando termine el predestello), y no cuando T1 no conduzca (estado previo al predestello): así podemos llevar positivo a patilla 13 del chip 4017 de forma permanente, y así, parar el contador.

¿...Y como se puede hacer esto?


----------



## magl (Oct 25, 2008)

Pues he hecho el siguiente circuito para probar con un solo destello:




El mecanismo funciona correctamente. El led encendido a la salida del 4017 dependerá de la duración del destello.
Resulta algo entretenido buscar el condensador adecuado para que un destello muy largo no reinicie la salida.
Para evitar errores en la medición he conectado la salida 10 a un circuito que enciende una led de forma permanente. Si el número de pulsos generados por el oscilador es >=10 este led permanecerá encendido. Lo intento otra vez aumentando el valor del condensador o la resistencia del oscilador.

Ahora me interesan 2 cosas:

 - He probado con R=10k y C=1000 pF (pone 103 subrayado). No estoy seguro de los cálculos hechos anteriormente y me gustaría saber como puedo calcular la duración(otra cosa sería la exactitud) de un pulso y la frecuencia.

 - No se como hacer la medición del predestello, pausa y destello del flash. Podría usar 3 chip 4017, cada uno con su oscilador correspondiente ( el 4093 trae para 4 puertas), pues pienso que la diferencia de duración de estos tiempos hace imposible el uso de una sola frecuencia para sólo 10 salidas, pero me falta el circuito que separe estos 3 tiempos.

*Error en el circuito: me ha faltado poner en la imagen una resistencia desde el pin 13 a positivo*(corregido)


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 27, 2008)

Hola magl
Recibí tu mensaje , el circuito es bastante pesado y dificil por el tiempo a medir, microsegundos ,de hecho habria que usar un fototransistor o mejor un fotodiodo de muy alta velocidad para medir la duración de un flash electrónico en millonesimas de segundo , ni pensar en un fotoresistor por su inercia , casi como la de nuestros ojos ,  tambien hay que medir los destellos de pre flash ( que se usan para evitar los ojos rojos en la foto) algunas camaras usan varios predestellos ,los valores no estoy muy enterado pero lei que son del orden de microseconds " Flash duration typically varies from about 1/1000 to 1/20,000 sec."
Con estos tiempos ni pénsar en el 555 ni parecidos , lo ideal es tener un osciloscopio con memoria y analizar los pulsos , pero dado que deseas leds pues lo único que se me ocurre es hacer un barrido de alta velocidad , pulsos secuenciales como los que se obtienen con el 4017 que muy bien ha explicado pepechip ,digamos que con 2 cicuitos 4017 tendrias para 20 leds , ahorita no he podido hacer calculos pero con clock exacto de 1 Mhz se tendria el millonesimo de segundo que necesitamos alimentando las salidas del 4017, estas serian el clock de 20 registros o "memorias" , por ejemplo Flip flops tipo D ,etc , cada una alimentando un led a su salida  ,al dispararse el flash el fotodiodo que sería el sensor de luz con su circuito asociado debe generar un "1" lógico para habilitar el clock quizas con un and y a la vez debe dar un "1" logico mientras reciba ese nivel de luz del flash . 
Al barrer el 4017 cada registro memoriza si hay luz de flash o no encendiendo el led de cada registro .
 Despues del pre destello la "pausa" es oscuridad y el registro barrido en ese momento debe dar un cero o led apagado y al activarse el pulso de luz principal de flash debe registrar ese "1" dando led encendido , los registros memorizarian esos dos pulsos de luz con su respectivo espacio en blanco entre ellos y si han sido bien calibrados por el clock podrian medir (por decir , no estoy haciendo calculos ) un rango de 20 microsegundos , ojala entiendas la idea , hace muchos años cuando estaba estudiando aún en la UNI aqui de Lima uno de los trabajos de laboratorio fue hacer un osciloscopio con leds , de baja frecuencia por supuesto , el articulo estaba en Popular Electronics asi que no fue tan dificil para nuestro grupo hacerlo , el barrido horizontal estaba hecho por el 4017 y los comparadores de tension para la vertical por el LM3914 que es un comparador de punto único tiene 10 comparadores en serie pero solo habilita al valor mas alto , bueno para tu caso es lo que mas se me ocurre , un "osciloscopio" con memoria hecho de leds y como no necesitas el nivel luminoso solo el detectar luz o no luz se necesitaria solo una barra horizontal , te adjunto el diagrama del osciloscopio hecho con leds ,  alli veras que la base de tiempo esta en funcion del 555 porque es baja frecuencia en tu caso necesitarias una base de tiempo a cristal de cuarzo , los 4049 del diagrama son inversores cmos para alimentar los leds en lugar de estos se pondrian los registros , espero que los compañeros sigan poniendo ideas o corriguiendome en mis conceptos , soy de una generacion antes que los PIC asi que no los manejo muy bien pero creo que es un proyecto para estos , de todas maneras espero que sigas buscando realizar tu proyecto.
Saludos desde Lima Perú , son 1 : 35 de la madrugada


----------



## magl (Oct 27, 2008)

Hola *Jorge*, gracias por contestar tan rápido. 
He revisado tu osciloscopio de leds. Como tu has dicho, en mi caso, no me interesa una matriz de leds, sólo una fila, pues sólo se tiene que detectar si hay o si no hay luz. Por este motivo, el circuito de _osciloscopio vertical_ no sería tan interesante como el de  _osciloscopio de leds_.

Lo que he entendido es que todo se basa en controlar la corriente que llega a cada polo de los leds:

 - El polo positivo: se conecta a las salidas de los contadores (4017), y la corriente que le llega cambia secuencialmente de led con cada pulso.

 - El polo negativo: Los polos negativos de toda la fila de leds irían unidos entre  si y conectados a la señal que viene del flash. 

Este sistema me permitiría registrar las 3 fases del disparo del flash: predestello, pausa  y destello en tiempo real. Pero, y corrígeme si me equivoco, para registrar microsegundos de duración, el oscilador tendrá que generar señales con frecuencias muy altas, y a estas frecuencias,  el intervalo entre los reseteos de los contadores sería tan rápido que harían que el tiempo que permanecen los leds encendidos fuese demasiado pequeño. Y no se, si serían visibles. Pero, *si el ojo no los pudiese ver, una fotografía si los podría registrar, y esto sería muy interesante.*. Esto ya empieza a tener color.


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 28, 2008)

Hola , la salida de los pines del 4017 es un "1" digital que avanza con cada pulso de clock :




Una configuración básica empleando leds seria la siguiente , considerando un oscilador hecho con un schmitt trigger , no muy exacto para calibrar:




Bueno , del osciloscopio de led se puede recuperar el "barrido " horizontal cambiando el oscilador hecho por el 555 (no exacto) por un oscilador a cuarzo de 1Mhz que da un tiempo de un millonesimo de segundo por cada pulso , es decir la base de tiempo seria millonesimos de segundo que se pude dividir por otro 4017 entre un número deseado hasta 10 usando otro 4017 , suponiendo que se copian el circuito de los 3 cmos 4017 se tendrian 30 leds cada uno calibrado a un millonesimo de segundo que nos permiten medir desde 0 a 30 millonesimas de segundo mediante cada barrido horizontal , si no fuera por el tiempo de pausa u oscuridad que viene despues del predisparo el circuito seria muy sencillo , el espacio de oscuridad que está en el medio dificulta el dicernir , de hecho alli habria que poner  una "memoria" o flip flop tipo D activado secuencialmente en su respectivo clock por la salida correspondiente de cada pin del 4017 , bueno yo usaba los 4013 que traen 2 FF en cada chip , el dato , que seria la salida del fototransistor que capta la luz del led el 4013 tiene esta configuracion




En resumen la entrada de DATA ( "1" o "0" ) es transferida a la salida en la subida de cada pulso de clok y se queda alli hasta que el proximo clock vuelva a llegar , es una "memoria" , por tanto todas las entradas D de los 4013 a usar ( que serian 15 en este caso , demasiado pero solo para efectos didacticos ) estan amarradas y conectadas a la salida del fototransistor , cuando hay luz se tiene un "1" y el clock al barrer lo memoriza , despues del predisparo hay un corto periodo de oscuridad la salida del fototransistor sera un "0" y será "memorizada" por el barrido , luego al entrar el flash principal la linea de datos esta en "1" y es memorizada por el FF correspondiente , necesitariamos 15 circuitos 4013 para memorizar todo el destello , claro que poniendo un led con su resistencia en cada salida Q de cada FF:




Bueno , aqui en Perú estos circuitos son muy baratos , los puedo conseguir a S/1.oo (un sol ) mas o menos .30 centavos de dolar en el jiron Paruro que es nuestro centro electronico, seria lo ideal , el pulso se quedaria "memorizado" todo el tiempo que se desee hasta resetear al banco de flips flops , sin embargo como en ingenieria se debe abaratar costos habria una posibidad de "memorizar" la salida del 4017 para evitar usar los flip flops que nos ocupan un poco mas de espacio , poemos usar puertas and o nand, una puerta para cada pin del 4017 , en una de las entradas el pin de salida del 4015 y la otra entrada del and amarradas a una entrada comun conectada a la salida del fototransistor , al pasar el pulso de barrida y habilitar el and la salida sera 1 si hay luz y 0 si hay oscuridad , como dices esto es tan rapido que solo se puede registrar en una foto.
Pero hay una forma de "memorizar " un pulso de salida y es mediante una combinacion R -C pero ya es otra historia, espro que vayas avanzando , lo ideal es que busques un osciloscopio con memoria y grabes el pulso del flash para saber  que tiempos estas manejando para calibrar el clock a una frecuencia adecuada.

saludos


----------



## magl (Oct 29, 2008)

*Jorge*, todo esto me parece muy bien y tiene mucho sentido. Tengo que hacer muchas pruebas. Solo comentar 2 cosas:
  - *oscilador con cristal de cuarzo de 1 MHz*:  Por favor, pásame un esquema que lo vea, pues nunca lo he usado. Es ideal para el predestello. Puede que el destello dure demasiado para esta frecuencia y tendría que usar muchos componentes para resitrarlo todo.  
  - *el chip 4013*. Es verdad, como tu has dicho, que  habría que usar demasiados, pero el funcionamiento es genial, pues dejaría los leds encendidos permanentemente.




Esto me ha dado una idea. En la imagen señalo los pulsos de luz que quiero medir. Creo que si en este chip asocio la señal de luz (*DATA*) , el oscilador(*CLOCK*) y algunas puertas lógicas podría identificar la salida de cada chip (*Q*) con el momento en que el pulso de luz cambia (Q1,Q2,Q3,Q4). Y supongo que podría hacer funcionar el contador 4017 entre cualquiera de estas salidas, obteniendo en el registro sólo lo que me interese.




¿Tendría sentido esto?


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 31, 2008)

Hola , tengo el diagrama del oscilador a cuarzo , esta basado en dos inversores pero desgraciadamente el Miercoles en la noche parece que he bajado un virus y se me ha ido el controlador del mouse , extrañamente en modo a pruebas de fallos aparece normal pero alli no tengo acceso a internet , al ir al controlador me sale falta vmouse.vxd , puedo entrar a internet pero no tengo mouse y estoy haciendo todo con la flñecha de cursores , sobre tu idea la veo bastante dificil porque aqui tenemos pulsos que estan en diferentes lineas , para lo que tu propones tendriamos que usar el clok preciso (un pulso un millonesimo de segundo) , luego solo usar un comparador a la salida del fototransistor al detectar luz abre una ventana o puerta and que deja pasar los pulsos a un contador que cuenta los pulsos de clock y muestra la lectura en un display digital para esto no se necesitarian los leds solo un buen contador de unos 5 digitos a cesar la luz la ventana se cierra y algun latch memorizaria la cuenta , lo malo es que son 3 los eventos a contar predestelloo , pausa y flash principal , se deberia hacer un registro para cada cuenta es decir 3 registros distintos para memorizar estos pulsos , es un trabajo ideal para un PIC el inicio de luz comienza la secuencia , la primera bajada de luz memoriza y abre el segundo registro que cuenta los pulsos de oscuridad y la aparicion de luz nuevamente activaria un tercer registro para memorizar los pulsos de flash principal pudiendo leer esas cuentas con algun selector , para lo que tu propones creo que la solucion es lo mas sencilla , el único problema serian los 5 FF tipo D para memorizar 20 leds , hice un dibujo con el mouse de como activar cada led con una puerta and , una de las entradas del and va a la linea de datos del senseor de luz y la otra pata de entrada a su respectiva salida o etapa del 4017 , a la salida del and hay un led con su resistencia , en el momento que aparece un "1" en la salida del 4017 habilita el anda si hay luz se prende el led y si hay oscuridad no se prende , como dices esto se puede detectar con una fotografia sin embargo no "memorizaria" como si lo hacen los 4013 , bueno espero arreglar el problema de mi compu y enviar los archivos que tengo.


----------



## zaiz (Oct 31, 2008)

magl dijo:
			
		

> *oscilador con cristal de cuarzo de 1 MHz*:  Por favor, pásame un esquema que lo vea,





			
				Jorge Flores Vergaray dijo:
			
		

> ... tengo el diagrama del oscilador a cuarzo , esta basado en dos inversores pero desgraciadamente ... parece que he bajado un virus y se me ha ido el controlador del mouse ...



Se puede hacer con dos inversores TTL

o con un inversor CMOS.

mira este link:  http://ignaciocarranza.galeon.com


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Oct 31, 2008)

Hola sigo con el problema del mouse , aparentemente han bloqueado mi messenger y estoy sin controladores pero puedo entrar al iexplorer y navegar aunque solo con los cursores y limitado en color , si he visto el link del oscilador a cristal y es similar al que tengo hecho con inversores TTL , en el que tengo el cristal de de 4 Mhz que se pueden dividir entre 4 para tener mayor exactitud , estos areglos hacen funcionar un oscilador de cristal y si hay a la mano un osciloscopio se pueden ajustar muchas veces hay qque usar divisores cuando no se tiene la frecuencia básica que uno desea , creo que ya puedes ir probando la base de tiempos.

un saludo


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Nov 1, 2008)

Al menos pude entrar a C:\windows\system.ini , estaba con virus simbolos extraños pero pude escribir el controlador del mouse drivers=mmsystem.dll y otras cositas que encontré en internet y ya tengo mouse aunque sigo con el problema de color y mesensenger , pego el mensaje que no pude enviar antes :El problema es encontrar el cristal muchas veces no es tan sencillo y hay que usar divisores para ir llegando , un circuito muy simple con inversores TTL es el siguiente :





En la figura la salida es 4 mhz y habria que dividirla por 4 , si se consigue el cristal de 1 Mhz es mas facil , sobre lo que propones con el 4013 no lo veo tan posible debido a que el 4017 en realidad esta dando un pulso secuencial para habilitar a cada registro un pulso temporal que se pierde porque es instantaneo y no está en una misma linea para ponerle un contador , lo que hacen estos pulsos  deslizantes es activar la memoria temporal , de no usar una memoria los pulsos se esfumarian tan rapidamente que  no lo podriamos registrar , unica salida real para este circuito son las memorias tipo D que ofrece el 4013 , hay registros D octales pero tienen el clock amarrado a una misma linea y no servirian porque en este circuito el clock lo da cada pin del 4017, lo que te decia en caso de no tener a mano los 4013 seria usar una puerta AND en cada salida de los 4017 , quizas 30 salidas sean muchas, con 2 circuitos 4017 tendriamos 20 salidas a 20 leds , una entrada de cada AND va a una linea comun que es el dato dado por la salida del fototransistor.


----------



## magl (Nov 4, 2008)

Antes de seguir con el oscilador de cristal, y con ganas de preguntar algunas cosas al respecto, me veo obligado a volver al esquema del osciloscopio de leds. Lo he montado con 3 chip 4017, pero sin los chip 4049. Cada salida(Q0 a Q8) del contador va a un led y todos los led los he conectado a una sola R=1k que se une a masa. En este caso he usado un oscilador con RC (si puedo, mas adelante me pasaré al cristal). 
Me ocurre lo siguiente: 
 - En el momento de meter corriente al "osciloscopio de leds" *se encienden 3 leds*, que son los que hay conectados a Q0 de cada contador. Estos leds se apagan cuando el pulso pasa por ellos, pero se omite el pulso del led encendido.
Lo normal sería que el pulso pasara de Q8 del contador1 a Q0 del contador2
Lo que me ocurre es que el pulso pasa de Q8 del contador1 a Q1 del contador2 (igual ocurre entre contador2 y contador3). Entiendo que como Q0 del contador2 está activo (led encendido), un nuevo pulso hará que se active la salida siguiente, o sea, Q1. Lo que no entiendo es porqué están acitvas las 3 salidas Q0. 

Pero..., y esta es la pregunta, *¿que he hecho mal?*


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Nov 4, 2008)

Recuerdo haber armado ese circuito hace años con mi grupo de laboratorio y tambien nos daba problemas al principio , tienes que revisar con cuidado todas tus conexiones quizas el problema este en los nands que dan el clock para la siguiente etapa , revisa cuidadosamente todas tus conexiones


----------



## magl (Nov 6, 2008)

He comparado el osciloscopio de leds con este otro: 30leds.jpg
En mi caso, con el osciloscopio de leds, al encender el circuito se encienden los leds de todas las salidas Q0
En el  circuito de 30 leds (puesto por *fogonazo*), al conectar, solo se debería encender la salida Q0 del 1º contador, porque las salidas Q0 de los contadores 2 y 3 no tienen leds conectados y cumplen otra función. De esta forma en los contadores 2 y 3 hay solo 8 salidas a leds, pero solucióna el problema que yo planteo.
¿Que opinas *Jorge*?


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Nov 6, 2008)

Si ya vi el circuito y de hecho parece mas seguro que el que envie , sobre el 4017 hay poca teoria subida a internet , tengo varios circuitos con secuenciadores aqui pero no tengo escanner , en algunos casos se usa un 4017 aparte para secuenciar el enable de cada circuito 4017 individual y asi simplificar el manejo , en este caso del circuito de FOGONAZO  el Qo no te daria los problemas anteriores  y si tienes material pues no pierdas tiempo en probarlo, tambien tenia un circuito mas sencillo que solo maneja 18 leds que puedes probar e intentar ampliar , usa diodos para hacer los ands


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola.
El 4017, siempre tiene la "salida 0", activa, ni bien se energiza la "salida 0" se pone en 1.
Una manera de solucionar esto es controlar la "salida 0" de modo independiente.
Aquí te dejo una configuración que soluciona esta característica, esta puede ampliarse hasta 100 LEDs secuenciales.
Dejo el archivo en Livewire.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## magl (Nov 7, 2008)

Es increible, la cantidad de formas distintas de hacer lo mismo, y parece que todas darían un el mismo resultado.

Se me ha ocurrido otro método, y ya que tengo montado el circuito de Jorge, que usa 3 contadores, ¿sería todo tan sencillo como *eliminar los leds de las salidas Q0 del contador 2 y 3*? Porque así, la secuencia de encendido parece perfecta.


----------



## magl (Nov 8, 2008)

magl dijo:
			
		

> ... Porque así, la secuencia de encendido parece perfecta.


Esto es cierto, pero este circuito tenía que servir para medir la duración del destello de un flash. Como hice anteriormente, un fototransistor capturaba el destello y a traves de un transistor npn hacía llegar masa al pin 13 del contador.  Pero en estos circuitos  osciloscopio de leds y 30leds.jpg el pin 13 está bloqueado para que la secuencia pase al contador siguiente.
Creo que el circuito de *elaficionado* me dajaría el pin 13 "libre" para este propósito. Aunque agradecería una explicación del funcionamiento, pues me hago un poco de lío.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 8, 2008)

Hola.
La pata 13 es el clock enable (habilitar reloj) debe ir a tierra para que el reloj active el contador.
El gráfico que puse es de un programa simulador de circuitos (Livewire), que asume que la pata 13 está en tierra, por eso se ve que está libre, pero realmente está conectado a tierra. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## magl (Nov 8, 2008)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> La pata 13 es el clock enable (habilitar reloj) debe ir a tierra para que el reloj active el contador


Si, eso ya quedó claro al principio de este hilo:


			
				pepechip dijo:
			
		

> El pin 13 lo que hace es inhibir el reloj, por lo que este pin lo pones a positivo mediante una resistencia, ( en esta posicion el contador no actua), y mediante un transistor npn haces que este pin valla a masa al darle la luz.


 Lo que no entiendo bien es el funcionamiento de este circuito para hacer la secuencia de encendido de los leds.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 8, 2008)

Hola.
Este circuito funciona como una matriz de 3x10
Hay 3 fila de 10 LEDs que es exitada por el *1er  4017 *, el *2do 4017 *activa una fila a la vez, como hay 3 filas éste está configurado como contador hasta 3.
Cuando el *1er 4017* llega a 10 emite un pulso (carry) en excita el reloj del *2do 4017*, que su vez activa una de las fila de LEDs.
Por ejemplo, cuando energizamos el circuito, el *2do 4017 *activa la primera fila de LEDs, cuando esta fila llega a 10, el *2do 4017 *activa la segunda fila de LEDs, de manera similar ocurre con la tercera fila, repitiéndose todo nuevamente.
En el simulador esta configuración produce un pequeño destello  en *la salida 0* del *1er 4017*, cuando se enciende el primer LEDs de la segunda fila, ocurre lo mismo, cuando enciende el 1er LEDs de la tercera fila el 1er LED de la 2da fila este destella brevemente.
No sé si esto ocurre en un circuito real.
El *3er 4017 *soluciona ese destello, al controlar *la salida 0* del *1er 4017 *de manera indepediente del resto de la fila de LEDs. Como puedes ver la configuración es similar a la del *2do 4017*, la diferencia está en que a este contador se excita con *la salida 1* del *1er 4017*. 
Los inversores en las salidas del 2do y 3er 4017 están allí para poner a 0 la resistencia de los LEDs, y estos brillen cuando les corresponda hacerlo.

Chao.
elaficionado,


----------



## magl (Nov 10, 2008)

*elaficionado*, me he atrevido a modificar tu circuito. He probado con 40 leds, en grupos de 8:




 - El contador 4017 está conectado a Q8, en vez de a la salida "carry out". De esta forma no tengo el problema de tener que anular el encendido momentaneo de algunas Q0, y simplifico el circuito.

 - Si conecto 5 puertas mas de otro chip 4049 a las otras 5 salidas del 2º contador, se podrían conectar 40 leds mas, llegando 80 leds. (y todavía me quedaría la salida Q9 del 1º contador sin usar) 

 - También podría conectar a la salida "carry out" del 1º contador un 2º contador con 10 leds, con lo que podría conseguir una secuencia equivalente a 40 x 9 = 360 pulsos ó a 80 x 9 = 972 pulsos para el control del tiempo.

Aparentemente funciona. Tengo que probarlo.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 10, 2008)

Hola.
Si esa es la mejor manera de hacerlo, esa configuración ya la había sugerido en otro tema (40 LEDs secuenciales). No te la sugerí porque estabas en la onda del osciloscopio.
Y no es mi circuito (imagino que a alguien se le debe haber ocurrido antes que a mí), pero, es intersante cuando puedes modificar un circuito.
Puedes verificar si en un circuito real de 20 LEDs secuenciales (10x2) no 4x5 ó 4x5 con dos 4017 se producen los destellos en la salida 0 (imagino que tienes los LEDs y los 4017). Si es así, te agradecería que me digas cuál es el resultado real.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## magl (Nov 10, 2008)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Si esa es la mejor manera de hacerlo, esa configuración ya la había sugerido en otro tema (40 LEDs secuenciales). No te la sugerí porque estabas en la onda del osciloscopio.


Que bueno, precisamente de ahí cogí la idea(secuenciador de 40 leds), pero no me di cuenta que lo pusiste tu;  y la adapté al circuito que pusiste aquí.
La idea del osciloscopio surgió porque parecía que los leds encendidos permanecerían así hasta que un nuevo pulso cambiase su estado. Y así ocurre, pero:
                          -  la duración tan corta del destello del flash
                          -  la frecuencia alta necesaria para medir ese tiempo (cada pulso debe durar 1 microseg.)
                           - el tener el pin 13 ocupado con la salidas de las puertas lógicas
Y esto hace que, de momento, haya dejado ese a idea en favor de los leds secuenciales.


----------



## magl (Nov 12, 2008)

Si hasta ahora, lo que he hecho es contar pulsos... me paso a displays numéricos. Uso el *chip 4026B *. Los contadores se ponen en marcha sólo mientras el fototransistor recibe luz.




Seguro que hay formas más fáciles de hacerlo, pero es la primera vez que uso estos componentes.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 12, 2008)

Hola.
Funciona, hace lo que tú deseas. 
Si es sí, entonces está bien.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## magl (Nov 15, 2008)

He simulado un destello de flash(doble pulso) con un 4017 y 4066.
A esto le ha aplicado varias puertas lógicas para identificar cada flanco de subida y de bajada. 
Supongo que con estas 4 salidas y el contador de pulsos anterior, será mas fácil medir el tiempo del predestello, pausa y destello del flash..

Os dejo los ficheros adjuntos. ¿Que opinais?


----------



## magl (Nov 16, 2008)

Mas o menos, así es como creo que debe ir. 
Dejo archivo en pdf y en livewire, para el que lo quiera probar.
Sólo unas aclaraciones:
 - Se debe elegir entre una simulación del disparo del flash(impulso de doble pulso hecho con 4017) y el  flash (en este caso debeis hacer el doble destello de forma manual sobre el fototransistor)
 - También hay que unir los polos correspondientes para indicar entre que flancos del destello queremos hacer la medición. 
 - He añadido un boton reset para facilitar el reiniciar los distintos circuitos.
 - Me falta el oscilador con cristal de cuarzo, pero a 1 MHz, la simulación de éste no sale nada bien.

Pido disculpas si he cometido algún error en el esquema y acepto cualquier corrección o sugerencia.


----------



## magl (Nov 26, 2008)

Me he puesto a montar el circuito, y he empezado por el contador de pulsos. Os pongo el esquema para centrarnos mejor.

Tengo varios chips 4026 asociados con sus displays de leds.






 - Si conecto los *disable clock *a masa el contador empieza a funcionar correctamente.
 - Si conecto los  *disable clock * a resistencia pull-up, el contador permanece quieto, y lo puedo iniciar a contar de 2 formas:
         a) Con pulsador: uniendo masa al pin *disable clock*
         b) Con un transistor npn, por acción de un fototransistor, llevando masa al pin *disable clock*




Pues bien, la secuencia del contador no es correcta, ni con el pulsador, ni con fototransistor. 
Entiendo que, usando el pulsador, se generen rebotes y sea necesario un circuito anti-rebote, pero usando la luz....¿porqué pasa esto?
Además, el circuito anti-rebote me serviría cuando uso el pulsador, pues al accionarlo generaría un sólo pulso. Sin embargo, pienso que no me serviría cuando uso un destello de luz sobre el fototransistor, pues mi interés es registrar la duración de este destello.
¿que opinais?


----------



## magl (Dic 5, 2008)

- Cuando el flash actua sobre *disable clock* del 4026B el contador no funciona bien, pues *desde el principio aparecen números mayores que 0 en los 6 displays*.

 - Se me ha ocurrido otro método. Dejo el *disable clock* siempre conectado a masa, y mediante un 4066B(es como un interruptor controlado por una señal) hago que el oscilador se conecte al *clock* sólo cuando haya un destello del flash.
Así funciona correctamente, pero ¿daría igual, para medir la duracíón del destello, que el 4026B cuente a partir del *disable clock* (que a mi no me sale) que controlando la entrada de señal al *clock*?

Añado el esquema.


----------



## magl (Dic 14, 2008)

Esto es una primera prueba de lo que estoy haciendo: 

YouTube - contadordigital 005.avi
Agradecería cualquier sugerencia para mejorarlo.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 14, 2008)

Hola.
Te felicito, está interesante.
No creo que pueda aporta algo a tu circuito, pero puedes pobrar este cambio, usar un transistor en lugar del 4049.
Y mira si trabaja bien.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## magl (Dic 15, 2008)

Muchas gracias. 
Respecto a tu modificación, me parece buena idea. Lo que ocurre es que estoy usando un oscilador con cristal de cuarzo que incorpora un chip con varios inversores (74HC14), y uno de ellos es el que he usado en el circuito anterior.

Lo expuesto en el video ha sido por confirmar que se puede medir una luz de tan corta duración como la del predestello de un flash. 

Lo que ahora me gustaría es convertir el destello del flash (predestello - pausa - destello) en una señal con 1 y 0 para poder medir el tiempo de cada una de las fases.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 15, 2008)

Hola.
Mira para medir la pausa, puedes activar el contador cuando termina de contar el pre destello o cae a cero.
Algo similar sería para el destello, pero imagino que tú deseas tener las tres medidas a la vez.
Si tuvieras tres contadores eso sería posible.

Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## magl (Dic 16, 2008)

He hecho una modificación para medir el nº de destellos que salen del flash, y creo que funciona.

Envio la salida del Schmitt Inverter a un nuevo contador con su display, teniéndo el circuito 2 tipos de contadores:

  - Contador del nº de destellos realizados por el flash: Sabiendo esto puede ser mas fácil aplicar una serie de puertas lógicas(descritas con anterioridad, pero que todavía no he realizado) para medir las distitas fases.
  - Contador de los microsegundos que duran dichos destellos.

*Elficionado*, no deseo hacer 3 contadores. Deseo poder seleccionar la parte que quiero medir.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 16, 2008)

Hola.
Podrías usar 3 memorias de los contadores, de manera que queda grabada cada etapa, y así poder ver cada tiempo. Ahora viene lo complicado, como conectar las memorias (estás pueden ser Flip-Flop), de manera que se activen en cada fase.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## magl (Dic 23, 2008)

Pues me está resultando complicado. He hecho varias pruebas con puertas lógicas y, aunque en el simulador funcionan, en la práctica han fracasado.
Me interesa almacenar 4 bit en el doble pulso generado por el flash (en la foto he sustituido el flash por un pulsador para simplificar ): 

  - 1º flanco de subida: 1ª vez que bajo el pulsador 
  - 1º flanco de bajada: 1ª vez que subo el pulsador
  - 2º flanco de subida: 2ª vez que bajo el pulsador
  - 2º flanco de bajada: 2ª vez que subo el pulsador

Lo único que he conseguido es almacenar el primer bit en la salida de una puerta AND, mediante un diodo que comunica la salida con la entrada, formando un bucle; pero no se que puerta añadir y como para almecenar el 2º bit.
(nunca he usado un Flip-Flop)


----------



## magl (Dic 26, 2008)

El conjunto, sustituyendo el flash por un interruptor para simplificar, queda así. 
En el simulador funciona bien.
*¿Debería funcionar igual en la placa de pruebas?*


----------



## magl (Ene 11, 2009)

Pues el esquema anterior funciona en el simulador, pero sigo sin conseguirlo en la placa de pruebas.


			
				elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Podrías usar 3 memorias de los contadores, de manera que queda grabada cada etapa, y así poder ver cada tiempo. Ahora viene lo complicado, como conectar las memorias (estás pueden ser Flip-Flop), de manera que se activen en cada fase.
> Chao.
> elaficionado.


Se me quedó grabado lo de los *Flip-Flops* y he hecho un esquema para separar los flancos. La simulación funciona, pero lo tengo que probar.


----------



## magl (Ene 14, 2009)

Pues aunque las pruebas no me han salido bien (creo que me he equivocado en las conexiones), he visto que el circuito se podría simplificar todavía un poco mas, eliminando las puertas AND.

... A seguir probando.


----------



## magl (Ene 22, 2009)

Pues parece que el mecanismo del circuito funciona correctamente.... Al final, consigo que al contador le llega una señal positiva sólo durante la fase de tiempo que quiero medir. Pero antes de poner el esquema final, me gustaría comentar varias opciones para ésta última fase. 
Lo que busco es evitar retrasos de tiempo y que el funcionamiento sea óptimo. Tengo varias opciones(ver esquema): *puerta AND*, *transistor NPN* y *4066B*. 
He copiado algunos datos del datasheet, pero no encuentro los del transistor. 

¿Existe alguna otra opción mejor que éstas?¿Cual es la mejor opción?


----------



## magl (Feb 14, 2009)

Aquí muestro la simulación en que consigo la separación del predestello-pausa-destello del flash. 
Esto funciona. Como el video es de mala calidad os dejo también el fichero fuente y el pdf.
*(video suprimido. Lo he mejorado algo en la siguiente respuesta)*


----------



## magl (Feb 18, 2009)

He quitado el video del enlace anterior. El esquema está mejorado. 

YouTube - Destello de un flash fotogrÃ¡fico
En las salidas, he suprimido los inversores, pues ya hay una salida negada en cada flip-flop.


----------

